# Plant ID Needed (fairly quickly if possible)



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

- From where did the plant come? Native range and place where plant was obtained. 
- If applicable, any common name or suspect scientific name that came with the plant.
1- LFS
2- not labeled

Image:


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

Bump


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Leaves are alternate? Might be _Ludwigia inclinata_ (not var. verticillata). Tough to tell from photo and condition of plant


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

Cavan Allen said:


> Leaves are alternate? Might be _Ludwigia inclinata_ (not var. verticillata). Tough to tell from photo and condition of plant


From what i can tell (the plant isn't mine) the leaves look to be growing on the opposite sides directly across from each other.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Can you get a better photo? Really tough from what I can see.


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

Cavan Allen said:


> Can you get a better photo? Really tough from what I can see.


Unfortunately cavan i cannot as it is a friends, and apparently he cannot re take a photo either. I apologize for this inconvenience...


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I think that's probably what it is. Leaf arrangement can be a bit variable and leaves might be close to being in pairs but not quite. In the absence of better photos that's a decent guess.


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

Thanks cavan, ill tell the owner that's what you believe it is. Appreciate it!


----------

